# Custom Impala Interior



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

We do custom interior work. Doesn't matter what color your ride we match the exact color so it match's the color of your interior. Same pattern as the original year.

59 Custom








59 Custom








59 O.G. Look








63 Custom 








63 O.G.Look


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadilolo13 (May 4, 2010)

Got a number?


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

cadilolo13 said:


> Got a number?


X2


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep here my number 323 806 0224 Also got made these Custom 61 Impala Seat the only difference is it only c ame with red & white and I replace the white with black














tlc64impala said:


> X2


----------



## Ronald L Conley (Aug 19, 2011)

Excellent.. especially the custom O.G look:thumbsup:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

62 Chevy Impala Custom


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Homie


Ronald L Conley said:


> Excellent.. especially the custom O.G look:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8MOBN (Jan 31, 2012)

You have anything for a 62 SS


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you make seat belts?I need some pink seat belts lap belt


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

86bluemcLS said:


> Do you make seat belts?I need some pink seat belts lap belt


yes i make seat belts but in pink. damn that will be hard to find unless there made custom.



STR8MOBN said:


> You have anything for a 62 SS


Black Door Panels Homie but need the door rails if u send them in ill install them for you. $200


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

How much do a 63 ss vert in orange with cloth inserts ???


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I cant find nothing if you can help me out please let me know and how much


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any 63 2 dr ht seat covers in black


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

how much to do seat covers in black with blue piping for a 66 Impala with 63 Impala patterns and cloth inserts with the same material like in the pics???



MRBIGJOE said:


>


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Rico63 said:


> How much do a 63 ss vert in orange with cloth inserts ???


In Orange vinyl right but theres no Orange cloth inserts.



86bluemcLS said:


> I cant find nothing if you can help me out please let me know and how much


What I can do is find the close color to pink & dye them in pink homie.



biggie84 said:


> Any 63 2 dr ht seat covers in black


 No Sorry Homie



implala66 said:


> how much to do seat covers in black with blue piping for a 66 Impala with 63 Impala patterns and cloth inserts with the same material like in the pics???


 The cloth inserts in the pic are from a 64 NON-SS


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

implala66 said:


> how much to do seat covers in black with blue piping for a 66 Impala with 63 Impala patterns and cloth inserts with the same material like in the pics???





MRBIGJOE said:


> The cloth inserts in the pic are from a 64 NON-SS


thanks, but can you do the covers????


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

I can do the covers but what year of do u want the inserts? the ones in the pic (64) or the 63 inserts


implala66 said:


> thanks, but can you do the covers????


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Got a 63 rag and looking to do a custom color interior OG interior, but with 64 inserts. Can you get the inserts in any color?


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

If I didnt make any sense, PM your number and I'll call you and we can talk :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice Work :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

How much mrbigjoe for seat belts if you dye them


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> I can do the covers but what year of do u want the inserts? the ones in the pic (64) or the 63 inserts


the ones in the pic................


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

This is what u mean right














Tage said:


> Got a 63 rag and looking to do a custom color interior OG interior, but with 64 inserts. Can you get the inserts in any color?





Tage said:


> If I didnt make any sense, PM your number and I'll call you and we can talk :thumbsup:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks homie


Big Papi said:


> Nice Work :thumbsup:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

86bluemcLS said:


> How much mrbigjoe for seat belts if you dye them





implala66 said:


> the ones in the pic................


both of guys call me 323 806 0224


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

MRBIGJOE said:


> This is what u mean right
> View attachment 543236
> View attachment 543237


Yeah just like that. But 63 style of course. Can you get the inserts in like a light purple?


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

ill see homie.


Tage said:


> Yeah just like that. But 63 style of course. Can you get the inserts in like a light purple?


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

MRBIGJOE said:


> This is what u mean right
> View attachment 543236
> View attachment 543237


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

my interior for my 64 impala was recently done but didn't come out to my like'n but would like link'up and get it done over also need a set of 64 ss buckets i have apair of buckets






from a 66 or 67 impala will trade sell or buy






also have the chrome that goes dwn the side


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

How much for a complete interior job on a 63 rag ss in light blue? Original pattern.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

KERN_COUNTY661 said:


> How much for a complete interior job on a 63 rag ss in light blue? Original pattern.


Like these I did right here.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are some 64 non ss Seats I did.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> Here are some 64 non ss Seats I did.


Where can I get that same exact fabric ?


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Where can I get that same exact fabric ?


How much fabric were you looking for?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> How much fabric were you looking for?


3-4 yards, enough to do my seats with 63 impala patterns


----------



## Extreme (Aug 19, 2013)

How much material is needed to do a original 64 ss interior


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

implala66 said:


> 3-4 yards, enough to do my seats with 63 impala patterns


2 yards of cloth fabric and 3 yards of vinyl. Is enough to do the seats


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Extreme said:


> How much material is needed to do a original 64 ss interior


Around 5 yards homie


----------

